# Planning To Buy A New Graphics Card at 8k !!



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello Guys, I Want to Purchase a New Graphic Card and My Budget if Rs 8000 and i can stretch 1.5k more if there is a great improvement. So, Here are the Details :-

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model) 
A. Corsair GS600

2. What is your budget?
A. Max. 8k + 1.5k(if there is a great improvement, and not more than that)

3. Which resolution will you game at?
A. Currently i will play at 1600x900, will play at 1080p in future(in a year or two).

4. What are your current computer specifications?
A. Intel Core i5 2400, Intel DH67CL B3, 8 GB RAM,Cooler Master Elite 310.

So, please suggest a card in this budget. Also, as I am studying in a Hostel , I will come home only during Vacations and play in that time. I am living in Chennai, so i wont buy from online sites other than FK, Amazon and theitdepot .


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2015)

Increase the budget close to 10.5-11k and get R7 265.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2015)

11k is bit higher in current scenario. If you could suggest a card less than 9.5k , it would be good.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 20, 2015)

R7 265 worth the extra money over R7 260 ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2015)

I have increased my budget from 8k to 9.5k with great difficulty and i cant increase it more.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2015)

Try to find a second hand R7 265 / GTX 750 Ti then or else if you want a new one then R7 260x is your only option.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

If you want to play at 1080p resolution increase the budget and get GTX 960 else get GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 20, 2015)

hi i am planning to buy Zotac GTX 750 ti 2gb ddr5 can u please confirm  SaiyanGoku
 does this support 3D ? i mean can i watch 3d movies


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2015)

it supports 3D very well


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

pra_2006 said:


> hi i am planning to buy Zotac GTX 750 ti 2gb ddr5 can u please confirm  SaiyanGoku
> does this support 3D ? i mean can i watch 3d movies


Yes it does. You do have 3d enabled TV/monitor and movies in 3D right?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2015)

Decided, Going for Sapphire Radeon R7 260X 2GB OC . Getting it at around 9k. Is it fine to go with ???


----------



## mitraark (Apr 21, 2015)

Getting where ?

I have similar specs as of yours, i5 760, 2 x 4 GB RAM ( Have 1 4 GB, will buy one today ) 

Need to play GTA V, am getting around 15-35 fps on my PC, really bothering me, if RAM increase doesn't help, maybe think of geting the R7 260.

ALthough most people mentioned the 750 TI here, other forums have mentioned against 750 TI as it is near the end of its product life  ( ???? ) , anyone any comments on that ??

Will the R7 260 / 750 Ti run on Corsair CX400 ?

// Sorry for little bit thread hijacking but I have similar req.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2015)

Sainatarajan said:


> Decided, Going for Sapphire Radeon R7 260X 2GB OC . Getting it at around 9k. Is it fine to go with ???



Yes its Ok to go with 260X 2GB.

- - - Updated - - -



mitraark said:


> Getting where ?
> 
> I have similar specs as of yours, i5 760, 2 x 4 GB RAM ( Have 1 4 GB, will buy one today )
> 
> ...



Yes 260X / 750 Ti will run fine with Corsair CX400.

For 260X 2GB you can buy this:SAPPHIRE R7 260X 2GB DDR5 PCI-E HDMI/DVI-I/DP: Amazon.in: Electronics
or 
increase your budget and can buy this 750 Ti:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5 (ZT-70601-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes it does. You do have 3d enabled TV/monitor and movies in 3D right?



no i dont have 3d monitor but 60 inch led tv and 22 inch samsung monitor i will buy pair of nvidia 3d glass for 4000 i guess that will work on them right ??


----------



## mitraark (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, Snapdeal is giving 7% off on computer products, Zotac 750 Ti for 10336, and Sapphire R7 260x for 9625


750 Ti good to go?

- - - Updated - - -

Check this out on Flipkart!
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/msi-geforce-gtx-750ti-2-gb-gddr5-graphics-card/p/itmdtpaatsqpfghr?pid=GRCDTPAATSQPFGHR


MSI 750 Ti for 9969 after 10% off! MSI 3 years warranty , Zotac 2 years.

MSI good?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Wow, Snapdeal is giving 7% off on computer products, Zotac 750 Ti for 10336, and Sapphire R7 260x for 9625
> 
> 
> 750 Ti good to go?
> ...



For Zotac you need to register in their website for additional 3 years warranty.So Zotac offers 2+3 years warranty which is best. Go with Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -11114 where with 7% discount comes at 10336.

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5 (ZT-70601-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## mitraark (Apr 21, 2015)

> ZOTAC graphics cards qualify for the ZOTAC Extended Warranty Programme with product registration. Please ensure you are viewing your regional webpage for the correct warranty information.
> 
> ZOTAC graphics cards in this region carry a standard 2-year warranty. Users seeking warranty service within the first 2 years must contact the original reseller.
> 
> The ZOTAC Extended Warranty Programme adds an additional 3-year warranty for a total of 5-years with product registration for the original owner. Owners seeking warranty service beyond the standard 2 year warranty may contact ZOTAC directly for warranty service.



5 year replacement warranty? Original reseller, who's that?

- - - Updated - - -

Check this out on Flipkart!
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/zotac-nvidia-gtx-750ti-2-gb-gddr5-graphics-card/p/itmdtth6ymguyapq?pid=GRCDTTH6YMGUYAPQ

It's showing in Stock. Getting this for 10164


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2015)

mitraark said:


> 5 year replacement warranty? Original reseller, who's that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Good buy go for it.


----------



## max007 (Apr 22, 2015)

mitraark said:


> 5 year replacement warranty? Original reseller, who's that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


how you getting this card at that price..??


----------



## mitraark (Apr 22, 2015)

Already bought it, just now.
Delivery by 28 April, hopefully will receive it by Friday.

11164-1000 discount on Visa Cards. 

10164


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2015)

Received My Graphics Card . Sapphire R7 260X OC 2GB. Packaging was Excellent. Not able to upload pics. Will try to post in a short while. Thanks to everyone who helped me Buying the card . !! . Do i need register my card in Sapphire website like Zotac ???


----------



## mitraark (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats.Where'd you buy it from BTW?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2015)

Sainatarajan said:


> Received My Graphics Card . Sapphire R7 260X OC 2GB. Packaging was Excellent. Not able to upload pics. Will try to post in a short while. Thanks to everyone who helped me Buying the card . !! . Do i need register my card in Sapphire website like Zotac ???



No only Zotac has that service.You need not register with Sapphire.
Anyways Congrats...


----------



## max007 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sainatarajan said:


> Received My Graphics Card . Sapphire R7 260X OC 2GB. Packaging was Excellent. Not able to upload pics. Will try to post in a short while. Thanks to everyone who helped me Buying the card . !! . Do i need register my card in Sapphire website like Zotac ???


Congratulation.No you dont need to register like zotac...sapphire card does not provide extended warranty.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Congrats.Where'd you buy it from BTW?



Thanks.. Bro... I bought it from India's First IT Online Shopping Store . Still the pics are failing to get uploaded...


----------



## mitraark (Apr 27, 2015)

Got the 750 Ti yesterday.

Had chosen the 750 Ti over higher cards so that i wouldn't have to upgrade PSU. Unfortunately now that GTA V has detected a decent GPU it is trying to load much more textures and details, and 4 GB is falling short of requirements. I am getting 25 fps at 720p High  RAM available is falling as low as 30 MB ( out of 4096 )

Have to invest in a 2x4GB kit now


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 30, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Got the 750 Ti yesterday.
> 
> Had chosen the 750 Ti over higher cards so that i wouldn't have to upgrade PSU. Unfortunately now that GTA V has detected a decent GPU it is trying to load much more textures and details, and 4 GB is falling short of requirements. I am getting 25 fps at 720p High  RAM available is falling as low as 30 MB ( out of 4096 )
> 
> Have to invest in a 2x4GB kit now



i also purchased 750 ti 2GB DDR5 but in my system GTA V is working fine i5 8gb ram....btw can u tell me how do show ur rig below ur comment i cant find any option


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2015)

From user CP [ top left ] > Edit Signature option. If still can't find it just PM me what you want in signature and I'll add it for you.


----------



## pra_2006 (May 2, 2015)

topgear said:


> From user CP [ top left ] > Edit Signature option. If still can't find it just PM me what you want in signature and I'll add it for you.



thanks bro


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2015)

You are welcome brother.


----------



## mitraark (May 4, 2015)

Changed a few settings in GTA V and was able to play at 720p smoothly, setting VSync to half made GTA V cap framerate at 30 fps ( which I wanted anyway, the Frame Rate option couldnt be changed in my settings for sme reason )

Still got 2x4GB HyperXFury, now I can play at 1600x900 at 30 fps, but it lags at 1080p normal/high settings, 18-20 fps.


----------

